# Mushroom puffing up?!? And params?



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a mushroom yacht came in a LR. I'm in day 10 of my dead shrimp cycle and added a the live rock on Monday evening. So far the mushroom looks pretty good. At night it retracts and during the day it opens up to soak the rays.

I originally placed it dead centre about a foot away from the light. I figured the rock was in T5 lighting do it should fit right in. It seems to be doing ok.

I took a flat LR and partially covered it up and the base is ballooning or puffing up and it seems to be raising itself. What does that mean? It did it earlier today when the light were out. Is it not happy? Is it hungry for some mysis shrimp ?

Advice appreciated.

Parameters are: 
November 20, 2013 day 10

Lights 1700-2300 hours

Temp 80-82 heater off fan on 
PH 8.0 
Phos 0.2 
Alk 4- 
Nitrite 0.5 
Nitrate 0.5 
Silicate 1.0 
Salinity 36 PPT. A little high. I want exactly 35. Buy ocean in 36 right?










Before it would sit flat


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

If it wants more light it will try and stretch for it. You will notice those exposed to bright light will expand outwards and flat while those in less light will sort of cup and reach for the light. That mushroom survived my cycle


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would reduce the temperature(not related to mushroom). in my opinion is to high. I successfully run several tanks for 3 years with temp 77.7 - 78.5

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok so it's just reaching. 

As for the temps. That's without running a heater. Lights on with a fan. Using laser to read temp. So it's accurate. Digital is off by 2F. Shows less. 


LED lights should be here tomorrow. So hopefully that will cool it down. But in not too worried. My tank hasn't hit 83 in while.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

using a laser for reading temps is very inaccurate when it comes to liquids since the hottest point will always be the surface due to stratification. I have my temp probe about 4" in the water.

Shroom is looking good dude.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey man! How's things? I was wondering when my number one fan would return!!!!! 

With the laser I usually point it at something like the return nozzle for instance or take a reading in the back. It's prob my best option right now. I want to get the marine pin point wireless but the $$$ for thermometer LOL. 

Sometimes I'll stick it right up to the glass and hold the read button. So far so good I guess. Not sure how else to get a accurate reading.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

So i got some blue rooms last week. The one that I put mid tank expands, while the one that I put close to the sand bed puffs up like a cupcake just like yours, I didnt think about it but now that someone mentioned it, it makes perfect sense, it wants more light


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah it does make sense eh. 

With the LED's I noticed the mushroom has also got bigger. Not sure if it's a sign my light is not enough or it's content. I figure if it's bigger and flat maybe it's trying to increase surface area for the light. 

Or I could be thinking way too much into it LOL.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you are 

Mine are doing fine with T5. Though they are temperamental just like my ricordeas. One minute they shrivel up and the next theyre all fluffy and puffy. I dunno man


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> I would reduce the temperature(not related to mushroom). in my opinion is to high. I successfully run several tanks for 3 years with temp 77.7 - 78.5


+1. 83 degrees is only a few degrees away from potential disaster.

Also aquarium salinity is normally referred to in specific gravity, not PPT. Your goal should be 1.025-1.026 SG

And don't be alarmed if your mushroom does weird things. Your tank is still cycling, so it will respond in kind. But it's a hardy coral and should pull through without difficulty. There's nothing you can do about it anyways.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey 50! 

Tank temps are down now. The LED lights are making a huge difference and the heater hasn't been on in probably a week. I sit around 77-79.7 ish now. It hasn't gone to 82 in a bit now. 

I installed the lights on Thursday and a big dif so far and when I run the LED I still use the back cooling fan to keep moisture down and whatever heat is created. 

As for the salinity I thought it could be measured in PPT or SG? My JBJ refractometer had both values. I will start using SG now .


----------

